# Always looking for a Fishing Buddy



## BHOOKER (Apr 9, 2014)

*
Hi !! Im always lookin for a fishing partner
I buy all except your live bait and beer. 
I fish alots esp on Dickinson bay
I am retired, married, 61, live in Seabrook 
I have a 17 ft Center Console pics in profile 
I don't drink at all but dont mind if you do as long as you dont overdo it.
I throw plastics and like a popping cork. Always get off the water before dark or if thunder clouds appear. Send message or call 512-656-7879 Please no text messgs.
Thanks,
Ben
*


----------



## copenhagencwboy (Jun 1, 2013)

Hey man I livin dickinson also anytime u need someone give me a holler T.J. 4093547144


----------



## BHOOKER (Apr 9, 2014)

sorry I don't do any offshore fishing
and my cell does not receive text messages
Thanks
Ben


----------



## jimelliott (May 26, 2011)

Hi I also fish Dickson bay some always looking for someone to fish with my name is jim my #is 832 226-6938 call and I will go I don't drink either


----------



## flip1409 (Jun 6, 2014)

*fishing buffy*

I just moved to the area looking to go fishing anytime felippe 337 298 2906


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

PM Sent.


----------

